# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wratten,hoe behandelen? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat kan u doen tegen wratten?* 

Wratten (verruca vulgaris) zijn huidinfecties veroorzaakt door het humane papillomavirus (*HPV*). 
Hoewel wratten onschuldig zijn en meestal vanzelf verdwijnen na enkele maanden tot een jaar, kunnen ze esthetisch storend zijn of fysieke klachten veroorzaken. 

*Wratten komen vooral voor bij kinderen tussen 5 en 15 jaar. Sommige kinderen blijken gevoeliger voor wratten dan andere. De gezwelletjes komen vooral voor op de handrug en de vingers. 

*Bij nagelbijters en duimzuigers ziet men soms groepjes wratten op de nagelriemen. 

*Wratten kunnen ook voorkomen op de benen, de armen en op het gelaat. 
Ze zijn meestal niet pijnlijk, tenzij de voetzoolwratten en de wratten die aan de binnenkant van de vingers zitten. 
In dit laatste geval doen de wratten pijn wanneer het kind iets stevig vastpakt.


*Naast de gewone wratten (verruca vulgaris) bestaan er ook andere soorten wratten.* 

• De vlakke wrat (of verruca plana ) is een variant van de gewone wrat en heeft niet dat hobbelige aspect. Deze wrat komt vooral bij kinderen voor op de lippen, de neus en de oogleden.

• Voetwratten (of verruca plantaris) komen vaak voor bij kinderen en jongvolwassenen. In tegenstelling tot de gewone wrat, is een voetwrat doorgaans wel pijnlijk en verdwijnen ze minder gemakkelijk spontaan. 

• Water- of parelwratjes (Mollusca contagiosa) zijn glad, klein en er zit een putje in. Waterwratten komen vooral bij kinderen voor en kunnen overal op het lichaam zitten.

• De genitale of venerische wrat(of condyloma acuminatum) is een glad en huidkleurig bultje dat rond de anus en/of op de geslachtsorganen voorkomt. Het wordt net als de huidwratten veroorzaakt wordt door het humane papillomavirus. Genitale wratten worden makkelijk overgebracht via seksueel contact. Bij mannen verschijnen ze meestal rond de top van de penis, terwijl ze bij vrouwen kunnen voorkomen op de schaamlippen, in de vagina en zelfs op de baarmoederhals. Bij genitale wratten moeten beide partners worden behandeld om verdere besmetting tegen te gaan.


*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen?*

* Draag schoenen of slippers in gymzalen en zwembaden; dat vermindert de kans op wratten.

* Als u wratten heeft, kunt u er het beste van afblijven. Als u aan wratten peutert, kunnen er meer ontstaan.

* Aan waterwratten hoeft u niets te doen. Als de huid rond de waterwratten geïrriteerd is, kan smeren met een vette crème de irritatie verminderen. 


*Wanneer behandelen?*

*Bij wratten die niet hinderen en niet esthetisch storend zijn, kan men gewoon afwachten. 

*In bijna 7 gevallen op 10 verdwijnt de wrat vanzelf binnen de twee jaar.

*Geen enkele behandeling waarborgt dat de wrat nooit meer terugkomt. Bovendien kan de behandeling vooral voor kinderen pijnlijk zijn.


*Behandelingsmogelijkheden*

• Met aanstipvloeistoffen
De oudste behandeling van wratten zijn de aanstipvloeistoffen of -zalven op basis van salicylzuur. Deze stoffen oefenen een verwekend effect uit op de verhoornde huid van de wrat, maar ze zijn tevens bijtend voor de normale omringende huid. Daarom moet men altijd zeer voorzichtig zijn en de aanstipvloeistof precies op de wrat aanbrengen. Bij voorkeur wordt de omringende huid afgedekt met zinkolie of zinkzalf. De aanstipvloeistof moet één tot twee keer per dag worden aangebracht, meestal onder een pleister.
Het kan verschillende maanden duren vooraleer de wrat volledig verdwenen is.
Naast producten met salicylzuur bestaan er nog andere middelen. U gebruikt ze beter niet. Ze zijn namelijk minder doeltreffend (zilvernitraatstiften), controversieel (sommige middelen op basis van plantensappen) of hun effect is niet aangetoond (tabletten op basis van zink en magnesium).

• Bevriezen met vloeibaar stikstof
Vloeibaar stikstof leidt tot weefselbeschadiging door bevriezing. Door de wrat met vloeibaar stikstof in aanraking te brengen, worden de cellen vernietigd en ontstaat een blaasje onder de wrat. Behandelen met vloeibaar stikstof is efficiënt op voorwaarde dat de wrat niet te uitgebreid is. Nadeel van deze aanpak is dat het pijnlijk is, zowel tijdens als na de behandeling. Doorgaans moet men in verschillende sessies behandelen.
Bij wratten in de buurt van de nagels wordt liever afgezien van deze methode, omdat vloeibaar stikstof de nagelriem blijvend kan beschadigen.
U kunt ook zelf de wrat bevriezen met een mengsel van dimethylether en propaan (bv. Wartner). Maar omdat er altijd een risico bestaat om omliggend weefsel te beschadigen, is het toch raadzamer om hiervoor een beroep te doen op uw huisarts. 

• Wegbranden
Het elektrisch wegbranden van wratten is doeltreffend, maar erg pijnlijk. Kinderen brengt men daarom soms onder narcose om de wratten weg te branden.
De techniek wordt soms overwogen voor het behandelen van genitale wratten.

• Uitlepelen
Een beperkt aantal kleine wratjes kan men 'uitlepelen'. Deze techniek wordt toegepast onder lokale verdoving. Men brengt bijvoorbeeld een verdovende crème aan onder folie en een halfuurtje later is de huid voldoende verdoofd om het wratje met een speciaal lepelvormig instrumentje te verwijderen. Na het verwijderen van de wrat wordt het wondje dichtgeschroeid. Dankzij de verdoving is deze ingreep nauwelijks pijnlijk.
Deze techniek is de voorkeursbehandeling voor parelwratjes. 

• Lasertherapie
Bij wratten die hardnekkig weerstand bieden tegen de behandelingen, kan men nog lasertherapie overwegen. Deze therapie wordt eerder uitzonderlijk toegepast, omdat de ervaring nog vrij beperkt is. Wanneer men kinderen met lasertherapie behandelt, zal men dit altijd onder algemene verdoving doen.


(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Parelwratjes zijn zeer besmettelijk* 

Veel kinderen hebben last van zogenaamde parelwratjes of waterwratjes (mollusca contagiosa). 

Dat zijn kleine en gladde, meestal witte of huidkleurige wratjes die als ze volgroeid zijn vaak een centraal kratertje vertonen. Ze komen meestal in kleine groepjes voor op de romp, in de hals en rond de oksels, soms ook op het gezicht, vooral op de oogleden. 
Vooral jonge kinderen hebben er last van. Bij kinderen met eczeem kunnen ze zeer uitgebreid voorkomen. 

Bij volwassenen zijn de mollusca doorgaans het gevolg van seksueel contact en zijn dan ook meestal gelokaliseerd op en rond de geslachtsorganen en rond de anus. 
Wanneer een volwassene zeer veel mollusca contagiosa heeft, moet men bedacht zijn op het bestaan van een verminderde immuniteit, bijvoorbeeld door bepaalde medicijnen, een virusinfectie met HIV of andere ziekten die de afweer van het lichaam tegen infecties onderdrukken.

De wratjes geven behalve wat jeuk meestal geen klachten. Na verloop van tijd kunnen waterwratjes hetzij spontaan, hetzij door beschadiging, ontstoken raken. 
Ze worden dan rood en er ontstaan korstjes. Bij kinderen met aanleg tot eczeem kunnen geïrriteerde eczeemplekken ontstaan rond de wratjes.


*OORZAAK*

Parelwratjes worden veroorzaakt door een (voor de rest ongevaarlijk) virus (een van de humane papillomavirussen) en zijn zeer besmettelijk. 

De besmetting gebeurt door rechtstreeks huidcontact, bv. tijdens spelen, of door onrechtstreeks contact zoals door vochtige handdoeken na zwembad of douche. 

Daarom verwittigd u het best de school verwittigen indien uw kind parelwratjes heeft. Parelwratjes zijn géén reden om kinderen toegang tot crèche of school te weigeren. 

Soms mogen kinderen met parelwratjes niet gaan zwemmen, al is dat weinig zinvol. Wél moet huidcontact vermeden worden en mogen de kinderen niet dezelfde handdoek gebruiken. Dat geldt overigens ook binnen het gezin. 


*DUUR EN BEHANDELING*

Parelwratjes verdwijnen vanzelf binnen 6-12 maanden. 
Behandeling is dus meestal niet nodig. 
Wanneer de parelwratjes vanzelf of door krabben open gaan, kunnen ze vanwege de besmettingskans het beste worden aangestipt met jodium en vervolgens worden afgedekt met een gaasje en een pleister. 

Toch kan een behandeling aangewezen zijn omwille van;
* de besmettelijkheid,
* indien ze niet spontaan genezen,
* indien er irritatie optreedt,
* of indien het kind het erg vervelend vindt of er zich voor schaamt. 

De huisarts of dermatoloog kunnen de wratjes verwijderen door het aanstippen met vloeibare stikstof waardoor ze bevriezen, of door het wegschrapen met een zogenaamde scherpe lepel. 

Nadeel van vloeibare stikstof is de kans op littekenvorming. 

Omdat deze behandelingen nogal pijnlijk zijn, zal de arts eventueel adviseren om de huid één uur voor de ingreep in te smeren met een verdovende zalf (lidocaine crème of EMLA crème). 

Als nabehandeling is enkele dagen ontsmetten met Iso-Bethadine voldoende, plus enkele dagen zwemverbod.

Van behandeling met lokale geneesmiddelen zoals povidonjodium, salicylzuur, natriumnitriet, kaliumhydroxide, tretinoïne, enz. is het effect onvoldoende aangetoond.

Na behandeling kunnen de parelwratjes echter nog wel terugkomen. Wanneer de wratjes spontaan verdwijnen komen ze nadien niet meer terug omdat er antistoffen tegen het virus werden aangemaakt.

(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------

